# kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4 emake failed

## Garrappachc

Witam,

mam problem z kompilacją kdesdk-misc:

```
 * kdesdk-4.7.4.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Unpacking parts of kdesdk-4.7.4.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work ...

tar extract command failed at least partially - continuing anyway                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4 ...

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4_build"

cmake --no-warn-unused-cli -C /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DKDE4_BUILD_TESTS=OFF -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DSYSCONF_INSTALL_DIR=/etc -DWITH_Antlr2=OFF -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Gentoo -DCMAKE_INSTALL_DO_STRIP=OFF -DCMAKE_USER_MAKE_RULES_OVERRIDE=/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/temp/gentoo_rules.cmake  /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4

Not searching for unused variables given on the command line.

loading initial cache file /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake

-- The C compiler identification is GNU

-- The CXX compiler identification is GNU

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/lib64/ccache/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/lib64/ccache/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -- works

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/lib64/ccache/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/lib64/ccache/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -- works

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done

-- Looking for Q_WS_X11

-- Looking for Q_WS_X11 - found

-- Looking for Q_WS_WIN

-- Looking for Q_WS_WIN - not found.

-- Looking for Q_WS_QWS

-- Looking for Q_WS_QWS - not found.

-- Looking for Q_WS_MAC

-- Looking for Q_WS_MAC - not found.

-- Found Qt-Version 4.7.4 (using /usr/bin/qmake)

-- Looking for XOpenDisplay in /usr/lib64/libX11.so;/usr/lib64/libXext.so;/usr/lib64/libXft.so;/usr/lib64/libXau.so;/usr/lib64/libXdmcp.so;/usr/lib64/libXpm.so

-- Looking for XOpenDisplay in /usr/lib64/libX11.so;/usr/lib64/libXext.so;/usr/lib64/libXft.so;/usr/lib64/libXau.so;/usr/lib64/libXdmcp.so;/usr/lib64/libXpm.so - found

-- Looking for gethostbyname

-- Looking for gethostbyname - found

-- Looking for connect

-- Looking for connect - found

-- Looking for remove

-- Looking for remove - found

-- Looking for shmat

-- Looking for shmat - found

-- Looking for IceConnectionNumber in ICE

-- Looking for IceConnectionNumber in ICE - found

-- Found X11: /usr/lib64/libX11.so

-- Looking for include files CMAKE_HAVE_PTHREAD_H

-- Looking for include files CMAKE_HAVE_PTHREAD_H - found

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthreads

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthreads - not found

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthread

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthread - found

-- Found Threads: TRUE 

-- Looking for _POSIX_TIMERS

-- Looking for _POSIX_TIMERS - found

-- Found Automoc4: /usr/bin/automoc4 

-- Found Perl: /usr/bin/perl 

-- Found Phonon: /usr/include 

-- Performing Test _OFFT_IS_64BIT

-- Performing Test _OFFT_IS_64BIT - Success

-- Performing Test HAVE_FPIE_SUPPORT

-- Performing Test HAVE_FPIE_SUPPORT - Success

-- Performing Test __KDE_HAVE_W_OVERLOADED_VIRTUAL

-- Performing Test __KDE_HAVE_W_OVERLOADED_VIRTUAL - Success

-- Performing Test __KDE_HAVE_GCC_VISIBILITY

-- Performing Test __KDE_HAVE_GCC_VISIBILITY - Success

-- Found KDE 4.7 include dir: /usr/include

-- Found KDE 4.7 library dir: /usr/lib64

-- Found the KDE4 kconfig_compiler preprocessor: /usr/bin/kconfig_compiler

-- Found automoc4: /usr/bin/automoc4

-- Found KdepimLibs: /usr/lib64/cmake/KdepimLibs/KdepimLibsConfig.cmake 

-- Found Strigi: /usr/lib64/libstreams.so 

-- Found LibXslt: /usr/lib64/libxslt.so

-- Found LibXml2: /usr/lib64/libxml2.so 

-- Boost version: 1.47.0

-- Found HUNSPELL: /usr/lib64/libhunspell-1.3.so 

-- Found QCA2: /usr/lib64/qca2/libqca.so 

-- Found LIBKONQ: /usr/include 

-- Performing Test LIBC_IS_GLIBC

-- Performing Test LIBC_IS_GLIBC - Success

-- remember to port kspy to Qt4's metaobjects

-- Looking for ltdl.h

-- Looking for ltdl.h - found

-- remember to port kunittest

-- remember to port scheck (check style)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

-- The following external packages were located on your system.

-- This installation will have the extra features provided by these packages.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

   * LibXSLT - A library to transform XMLfiles into other XML files

   * LibXML2 - Libraries used to develop XML applications

   * boost - Boost C++ Libraries

   * HUNSPELL - Library used for stemming

   * QCA2 - Qt Cryptographic Architecture

   * KDE-Base/LibKonq - Provides high-level file management functions.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

-- The following OPTIONAL packages could NOT be located on your system.

-- Consider installing them to enable more features from this software.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

   * Antlr (2.x or higher)  <http://www.antlr2.org/>

     Language tool for constructing recognizers, compilers, etc

     Used for the po2xml and swappo tools.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

-- <<< Gentoo configuration >>>

Build type      Gentoo

Install path    /usr

Compiler flags:

C               -O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -fomit-frame-pointer -ftree-vectorize -fgraphite-identity -floop-block -floop-interchange -floop-strip-mine -finline-functions  -Wno-long-long -std=iso9899:1990 -Wundef -Wcast-align -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-common

C++             -O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -fomit-frame-pointer -ftree-vectorize -fgraphite-identity -floop-block -floop-interchange -floop-strip-mine -finline-functions  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -ansi -Wundef -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wformat-security -fno-exceptions -DQT_NO_EXCEPTIONS -fno-check-new -fno-common -Woverloaded-virtual -fno-threadsafe-statics -fvisibility=hidden -Werror=return-type -fvisibility-inlines-hidden

Linker flags:

Executable      -Wl,--enable-new-dtags  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

Module          -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--fatal-warnings -Wl,--no-undefined -lc  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

Shared          -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--fatal-warnings -Wl,--no-undefined -lc  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

-- Configuring done

-- Generating done

-- Build files have been written to: /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4_build

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4 ...

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4_build"

make -j5 -s 

Scanning dependencies of target kpartloader_automoc

Scanning dependencies of target demangle_automoc                                                                                                                                                    

Scanning dependencies of target kmmatch_automoc                                                                                                                                                     

Scanning dependencies of target kmtrace_automoc                                                                                                                                                     

Scanning dependencies of target ktrace_automoc                                                                                                                                                      

Generating kpartloader.moc                                                                                                                                                                          

[  0%] [  0%] Built target demangle_automoc                                                                                                                                                         

[  0%] [  0%] Built target ktrace_automoc

Built target kmmatch_automoc

Built target kmtrace_automoc

Scanning dependencies of target split2po_automoc

Scanning dependencies of target xml2pot_automoc                                                                                                                                                     

Scanning dependencies of target poxml-manpage-man-po2xml                                                                                                                                            

Scanning dependencies of target kmtrace-manpage-man-demangle                                                                                                                                        

[  0%] [  0%] Built target split2po_automoc                                                                                                                                                         

Built target xml2pot_automoc

Scanning dependencies of target poxml-manpage-man-split2po

Scanning dependencies of target poxml-manpage-man-swappo                                                                                                                                            

[  0%] Built target kpartloader_automoc                                                                                                                                                             

Scanning dependencies of target poxml-manpage-man-xml2pot

[  0%] [  0%] [  0%] [  0%] [  0%] Generating split2po.1                                                                                                                                            

Generating po2xml.1                                                                                                                                                                                 

Generating swappo.1                                                                                                                                                                                 

Generating xml2pot.1                                                                                                                                                                                

Generating demangle.1                                                                                                                                                                               

Note: meta source : no *info/productname or alternative            xml2pot                                                                                                                          

Note: meta source : see http://docbook.sf.net/el/productname       xml2pot

Note: meta source : no *info/productname or alternative            split2po

Note: meta source : no refentry/refmeta/refmiscinfo@class=source   xml2pot

Note: meta source : see http://docbook.sf.net/el/productname       split2po

Note: meta source : see http://docbook.sf.net/el/refmiscinfo       xml2pot

Note: meta source : no refentry/refmeta/refmiscinfo@class=source   split2po

Note: meta version: no *info/productnumber or alternative          xml2pot

Note: meta source : see http://docbook.sf.net/el/refmiscinfo       split2po

Note: meta version: see http://docbook.sf.net/el/productnumber     xml2pot

Note: meta version: no *info/productnumber or alternative          split2po

Note: meta version: no refentry/refmeta/refmiscinfo@class=version  xml2pot

Note: meta version: see http://docbook.sf.net/el/productnumber     split2po

Note: meta version: see http://docbook.sf.net/el/refmiscinfo       xml2pot

Note: meta version: no refentry/refmeta/refmiscinfo@class=version  split2po

Warn: meta source : no fallback for source, so inserted a fixme    xml2pot

Note: meta version: see http://docbook.sf.net/el/refmiscinfo       split2po

Warn: meta source : no fallback for source, so inserted a fixme    split2po

Note: meta manual : no titled ancestor of refentry                 xml2pot

Note: meta manual : no refentry/refmeta/refmiscinfo@class=manual   xml2pot

Note: meta manual : no titled ancestor of refentry                 split2po

Note: meta manual : see http://docbook.sf.net/el/refmiscinfo       xml2pot

Note: meta manual : no refentry/refmeta/refmiscinfo@class=manual   split2po

Warn: meta manual : no fallback for manual, so inserted a fixme    xml2pot

Note: meta manual : see http://docbook.sf.net/el/refmiscinfo       split2po

Warn: meta manual : no fallback for manual, so inserted a fixme    split2po

Note: meta source : no *info/productname or alternative            po2xml

Note: meta source : see http://docbook.sf.net/el/productname       po2xml

Note: meta source : no refentry/refmeta/refmiscinfo@class=source   po2xml

Note: meta source : see http://docbook.sf.net/el/refmiscinfo       po2xml

Note: meta version: no *info/productnumber or alternative          po2xml

Note: meta version: see http://docbook.sf.net/el/productnumber     po2xml

Note: meta version: no refentry/refmeta/refmiscinfo@class=version  po2xml

Note: meta version: see http://docbook.sf.net/el/refmiscinfo       po2xml

Warn: meta source : no fallback for source, so inserted a fixme    po2xml

Note: meta manual : no titled ancestor of refentry                 po2xml

Note: meta manual : no refentry/refmeta/refmiscinfo@class=manual   po2xmlWarn: AUTHOR sect.: no personblurb|contrib for Ben Burton          split2po

Note: AUTHOR sect.: see see http://docbook.sf.net/el/contrib       split2po

Note: AUTHOR sect.: see see http://docbook.sf.net/el/personblurb   split2po

Note: meta manual : see http://docbook.sf.net/el/refmiscinfo       po2xml

Warn: AUTHOR sect.: no personblurb|contrib for Ben Burton          xml2pot

Note: AUTHOR sect.: see see http://docbook.sf.net/el/contrib       xml2pot

Note: AUTHOR sect.: see see http://docbook.sf.net/el/personblurb   xml2pot

Warn: meta manual : no fallback for manual, so inserted a fixme    po2xml

Note: Writing split2po.1

Note: Writing xml2pot.1

Warn: AUTHOR sect.: no personblurb|contrib for Ben Burton          po2xml

Note: AUTHOR sect.: see see http://docbook.sf.net/el/contrib       po2xml

Note: AUTHOR sect.: see see http://docbook.sf.net/el/personblurb   po2xml

Note: Writing po2xml.1

Note: meta source : no *info/productname or alternative            swappo

Note: meta source : see http://docbook.sf.net/el/productname       swappoNote: meta source : no *info/productname or alternative            demangle

Note: meta source : no refentry/refmeta/refmiscinfo@class=source   swappo

Note: meta source : see http://docbook.sf.net/el/refmiscinfo       swappo

Note: meta version: no *info/productnumber or alternative          swappo

Note: meta version: see http://docbook.sf.net/el/productnumber     swappo

Note: meta version: no refentry/refmeta/refmiscinfo@class=version  swappo

Note: meta version: see http://docbook.sf.net/el/refmiscinfo       swappo

Warn: meta source : no fallback for source, so inserted a fixme    swappo

Note: meta manual : no titled ancestor of refentry                 swappo

Note: meta manual : no refentry/refmeta/refmiscinfo@class=manual   swappo

Note: meta manual : see http://docbook.sf.net/el/refmiscinfo       swappo

Warn: meta manual : no fallback for manual, so inserted a fixme    swappo

Note: meta source : see http://docbook.sf.net/el/productname       demangle

Note: meta source : no refentry/refmeta/refmiscinfo@class=source   demangle

Note: meta source : see http://docbook.sf.net/el/refmiscinfo       demangle

Note: meta version: no *info/productnumber or alternative          demangle

Note: meta version: see http://docbook.sf.net/el/productnumber     demangle

Note: meta version: no refentry/refmeta/refmiscinfo@class=version  demangle

Note: meta version: see http://docbook.sf.net/el/refmiscinfo       demangle

Warn: meta source : no fallback for source, so inserted a fixme    demangle

Note: meta manual : no titled ancestor of refentry                 demangle

Note: meta manual : no refentry/refmeta/refmiscinfo@class=manual   demangle

Note: meta manual : see http://docbook.sf.net/el/refmiscinfo       demangle

Warn: meta manual : no fallback for manual, so inserted a fixme    demangle

Warn: AUTHOR sect.: no personblurb|contrib for Ben Burton          demangleWarn: AUTHOR sect.: no personblurb|contrib for Ben Burton          swappo

Note: AUTHOR sect.: see see http://docbook.sf.net/el/contrib       swappo

Note: AUTHOR sect.: see see http://docbook.sf.net/el/personblurb   swappo

Note: AUTHOR sect.: see see http://docbook.sf.net/el/contrib       demangle

Note: AUTHOR sect.: see see http://docbook.sf.net/el/personblurb   demangle

Note: Writing demangle.1Note: Writing swappo.1

[  4%] [  9%] Built target poxml-manpage-man-po2xml

Built target poxml-manpage-man-xml2pot

Scanning dependencies of target demangle

Scanning dependencies of target kpartloader                                                                                                                                                         

[ 13%] Built target poxml-manpage-man-split2po                                                                                                                                                      

[ 18%] Built target poxml-manpage-man-swappo                                                                                                                                                        

[ 22%] [ 27%] Scanning dependencies of target kmtrace

Built target kmtrace-manpage-man-demangle                                                                                                                                                           

Building CXX object kpartloader/CMakeFiles/kpartloader.dir/kpartloader_automoc.o                                                                                                                    

Scanning dependencies of target kmmatch                                                                                                                                                             

Scanning dependencies of target ktrace                                                                                                                                                              

[ 31%] Building CXX object kmtrace/CMakeFiles/ktrace.dir/ktrace_automoc.o                                                                                                                           

[ 36%] Building CXX object kpartloader/CMakeFiles/kpartloader.dir/kpartloader.o                                                                                                                     

[ 40%] Building CXX object kmtrace/CMakeFiles/ktrace.dir/ksotrace.o                                                                                                                                 

Linking CXX executable kpartloader                                                                                                                                                                  

[ 45%] Building C object kmtrace/CMakeFiles/ktrace.dir/ktrace.o                                                                                                                                     

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c: In function ‘tr_backtrace’:                                                                                    

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:189:15: warning: pointer of type ‘void *’ used in subtraction [-Wpointer-arith]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:192:23: warning: pointer of type ‘void *’ used in subtraction [-Wpointer-arith]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c: In function ‘tr_log’:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:210:20: warning: unused parameter ‘caller’ [-Wunused-parameter]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c: In function ‘tr_freehook’:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:396:2: warning: ‘__free_hook’ is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/malloc.h:173) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:404:2: warning: ‘__free_hook’ is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/malloc.h:173) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c: In function ‘tr_mallochook’:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:417:2: warning: ‘__malloc_hook’ is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/malloc.h:176) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:418:2: warning: ‘__realloc_hook’ is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/malloc.h:179) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:419:2: warning: ‘__free_hook’ is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/malloc.h:173) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:430:2: warning: ‘__malloc_hook’ is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/malloc.h:176) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:431:2: warning: ‘__realloc_hook’ is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/malloc.h:179) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:432:2: warning: ‘__free_hook’ is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/malloc.h:173) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c: In function ‘tr_reallochook’:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:461:2: warning: ‘__free_hook’ is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/malloc.h:173) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:462:2: warning: ‘__malloc_hook’ is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/malloc.h:176) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:463:2: warning: ‘__realloc_hook’ is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/malloc.h:179) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:472:2: warning: ‘__free_hook’ is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/malloc.h:173) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:473:2: warning: ‘__malloc_hook’ is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/malloc.h:176) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:474:2: warning: ‘__realloc_hook’ is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/malloc.h:179) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c: In function ‘addAllocationToTree’:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:521:18: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions [-Wsign-compare]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c: In function ‘removeBranchesBelowThreshold’:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:563:16: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions [-Wsign-compare]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:580:44: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions [-Wsign-compare]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:559:6: warning: unused variable ‘max’ [-Wunused-variable]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c: In function ‘dumpCallTree’:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:615:21: warning: pointer of type ‘void *’ used in subtraction [-Wpointer-arith]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:618:22: warning: pointer of type ‘void *’ used in subtraction [-Wpointer-arith]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:640:16: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions [-Wsign-compare]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:643:4: warning: passing argument 2 of ‘dumpCallTree’ discards ‘const’ qualifier from pointer target type [enabled by default]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:587:1: note: expected ‘char *’ but argument is of type ‘const char *’

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:646:10: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions [-Wsign-compare]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c: In function ‘ktrace’:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:726:4: warning: ‘__free_hook’ is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/malloc.h:173) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:727:4: warning: ‘__free_hook’ is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/malloc.h:173) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:728:4: warning: ‘__malloc_hook’ is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/malloc.h:176) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:729:4: warning: ‘__malloc_hook’ is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/malloc.h:176) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:730:4: warning: ‘__realloc_hook’ is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/malloc.h:179) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:731:4: warning: ‘__realloc_hook’ is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/malloc.h:179) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c: In function ‘kuntrace’:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:759:2: warning: ‘__free_hook’ is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/malloc.h:173) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:760:2: warning: ‘__malloc_hook’ is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/malloc.h:176) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:761:2: warning: ‘__realloc_hook’ is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/malloc.h:179) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:767:3: warning: suggest parentheses around assignment used as truth value [-Wparentheses]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:769:4: warning: passing argument 2 of ‘dumpCallTree’ discards ‘const’ qualifier from pointer target type [enabled by default]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:587:1: note: expected ‘char *’ but argument is of type ‘const char *’

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:790:4: warning: format ‘%ld’ expects argument of type ‘long int’, but argument 4 has type ‘int’ [-Wformat]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:790:4: warning: format ‘%ld’ expects argument of type ‘long int’, but argument 14 has type ‘int’ [-Wformat]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c: In function ‘fork’:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:809:7: warning: ‘__free_hook’ is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/malloc.h:173) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:810:7: warning: ‘__malloc_hook’ is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/malloc.h:176) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:811:7: warning: ‘__realloc_hook’ is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/malloc.h:179) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c: In function ‘kuntrace’:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:794:7: warning: ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c: In function ‘ktrace’:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/ktrace.c:720:12: warning: ignoring return value of ‘readlink’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

Linking CXX shared library ../lib/libktrace.so

[ 45%] Built target ktrace                                                                                                                                                                          

Scanning dependencies of target split2po

[ 45%] Built target kpartloader                                                                                                                                                                     

Scanning dependencies of target xml2pot                                                                                                                                                             

[ 50%] [ 54%] [ 59%] Building CXX object kmtrace/CMakeFiles/kmmatch.dir/kmmatch_automoc.o                                                                                                           

Building CXX object kmtrace/CMakeFiles/kmtrace.dir/kmtrace_automoc.o                                                                                                                                

Building CXX object kmtrace/CMakeFiles/demangle.dir/demangle_automoc.o                                                                                                                              

[ 63%] Building CXX object poxml/CMakeFiles/split2po.dir/split2po_automoc.o                                                                                                                         

[ 68%] Building CXX object poxml/CMakeFiles/xml2pot.dir/xml2pot_automoc.o                                                                                                                           

make[2]: *** Brak reguł do zrobienia obiektu `/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib/libiberty.a', wymaganego przez `kmtrace/kmtrace'. Stop.                                                                  

make[2]: *** Oczekiwanie na niezakończone zadania....

[ 72%] Building CXX object kmtrace/CMakeFiles/kmtrace.dir/kmtrace.o

[ 77%] Building CXX object poxml/CMakeFiles/split2po.dir/split.o                                                                                                                                    

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/kmtrace.cpp: In function ‘int main(int, char**)’:                                                                        

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/kmtrace.cpp:654:72: warning: format ‘%s’ expects argument of type ‘char*’, but argument 3 has type ‘QChar*’ [-Wformat]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/kmtrace.cpp:658:99: warning: format ‘%s’ expects argument of type ‘char*’, but argument 4 has type ‘QChar*’ [-Wformat]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/kmtrace.cpp:640:32: warning: ignoring return value of ‘char* fgets(char*, int, FILE*)’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/kmtrace.cpp: In function ‘void lookupUnknownSymbols(const char*)’:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/kmtrace.cpp:267:26: warning: ignoring return value of ‘int system(const char*)’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/kmtrace.cpp: In function ‘int lookupSymbols(FILE*)’:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/kmtrace.cpp:196:32: warning: ignoring return value of ‘char* fgets(char*, int, FILE*)’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/kmtrace.cpp: In function ‘void dumpTree(const TreeEntry&, int, char*, FILE*)’:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/kmtrace.cpp:513:39: warning: ‘savindent[0]’ may be used uninitialized in this function [-Wuninitialized]

make[1]: *** [kmtrace/CMakeFiles/kmtrace.dir/all] Błąd 2

make[1]: *** Oczekiwanie na niezakończone zadania....

[ 81%] Building CXX object poxml/CMakeFiles/split2po.dir/parser.o

[ 86%] Building CXX object poxml/CMakeFiles/xml2pot.dir/xml2pot.o                                                                                                                                   

make[2]: *** Brak reguł do zrobienia obiektu `/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib/libiberty.a', wymaganego przez `kmtrace/demangle'. Stop.                                                                 

make[2]: *** Oczekiwanie na niezakończone zadania....

[ 90%] Building CXX object kmtrace/CMakeFiles/demangle.dir/demangle.o

[ 95%] Building CXX object poxml/CMakeFiles/xml2pot.dir/parser.o                                                                                                                                    

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/demangle.cpp:40:5: warning: unused parameter ‘argc’ [-Wunused-parameter]                                                 

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/demangle.cpp:40:5: warning: unused parameter ‘argv’ [-Wunused-parameter]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/demangle.cpp: In function ‘int main(int, char**)’:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/demangle.cpp:46:30: warning: ignoring return value of ‘char* fgets(char*, int, FILE*)’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

[100%] Building CXX object kmtrace/CMakeFiles/kmmatch.dir/match.o

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/match.cpp: In function ‘int main(int, char**)’:                                                                          

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/match.cpp:42:33: warning: ignoring return value of ‘char* fgets(char*, int, FILE*)’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/kmtrace/match.cpp:64:34: warning: ignoring return value of ‘char* fgets(char*, int, FILE*)’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

make[1]: *** [kmtrace/CMakeFiles/demangle.dir/all] Błąd 2

Linking CXX executable xml2pot

Linking CXX executable kmmatch                                                                                                                                                                      

Linking CXX executable split2po                                                                                                                                                                     

[100%] [100%] Built target xml2pot                                                                                                                                                                  

Built target split2po

[100%] Built target kmmatch

make: *** [all] Błąd 2

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/work/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4'

>>> Failed to emerge kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.7.4/temp/build.log'

```

To się nie chce skompilować już od jakichś dwóch tygodni. Czekałem na samorozwiązanie się, przeszukałem bugzillę i nic. Any ideas? Z góry dzięki za pomoc  :Smile: 

----------

## Pryka

Zgłoś na bugzille jak mówisz, że tam nie ma ^^ Myślę, że to najlepsze rozwiązanie

Bo ja nie widzę w tym nic konkretnego  :Sad: 

----------

## Garrappachc

Założyłem temat na bugzilli kilka dni temu i nadal cisza  :Sad:  Zawsze jak zgłaszałem tam bugi to niemal natychmiast się pojawiała odpowiedź...

----------

